# Six Mile report 2/27



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea

REMINDER FOR SPEARING. The season ends on Friday at midnight. Also, remember to mark your spearing holes with a branch or a lathe. We had a pickup and a person fall in an unmarked spearing hole in Stienke Bay.

There are some pike showing up in the bays, especially on nicer days with the sun shining. Fish Centennial Bay, Stienke Bay, Garrison Bay or Douglas Bay in 8 to 15 feet of water.

Use pike rigs tipped with a smelt or herring. If you are looking for jumbo smelt I have some (8-10 inch) for you that want big bait.

Lake Audubon

Sorry, Same as last week. Not much happening.

I look for things to pick up here within the next couple weeks as the weather hopefully warms up so will the bite.

Fishing is slow. 1 here 2 there, nothing consistent on the walleye.

You could probably catch numerous perch off the Totten Trail boat ramp if you move around quite a bit. They are not big though, 6 inch common, some 10 inchers being caught.


----------

